# Oboe orchestral part playability



## janxharris

I am a composer and have a part for an oboe as follows:
Crotchet = 109 beats per minute.









I believe this is easily playable at mezzo piano - am I correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Vasks

Low C#'s at _*mp*_? Doubtful, except for really good players


----------



## janxharris

Vasks said:


> Low C#'s at _*mp*_? Doubtful, except for really good players


Thanks - I original had the dynamic at mf - so that might be more appropriate.


----------

